# Beacon Funding vs Geneva Capital



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

So I am looking for funding for my screen printing equipment, and two names keep popping up for funding. Beacon Funding, and Geneva Capital, both have A+ on their BBB ratings, 0 complaints, and I can't find anything bad about either. 

Has anyone used either of these, and if so, what did you think?

Also any other information is greatly accepted!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I talked to one of these a couple years ago and they were at prime plus 10% for their best financing. US Bank is under 6% right now on a Business Loan with 140% financing (to cover none equipment costs in the purchase.)

On the bright side you can use Section 179 to depreciate your purchase in the year you put the machine in service which should help on the tax front.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I've used Beacon many times over the past 20 years. They are always helpful and they specialize in our industry. They are competative with other leasing options. The lease vs. buy arguement takes a lot more into consideration besides the interest rate. But to answer your question, I'd give a thumbs up to Beacon for leasing. I have no first hand experience with Geneva either way.


----------

